# Грыжа диска L5-S1, онемение левой ноги



## lexxxxxxxx (7 Авг 2018)

Уважаемые доктора! Хотел бы обратиться к вам за консультацией. 3 года назад диагностировали грыжу диска 7мм. После лечения забыл о ней, иногда побаливало, но не более того. Что сейчас: 18.07.18 обратился в к 
неврологу с резкой больной в пояснице, отдающей в левую ногу. Назначили 
лечение (дексаметазон, трентал, ксефокам, актовегин, мильгамма, 
конвалис, сирдолуд). 21.07.2018 боли усилились, вызвал скорую, 
поставили обезболивающее. 23.07.2018 поставили блокаду (препарат 
дипроспан).Частичное онемение левой ноги с внешней стороны голени и 
ступни. Прошел 4 процедуры внутримышечной электростимуляции. В данный момент назначен фонофорез + нейромидин (далее электрофорез планируется). Делаю гимнастику. Боли нет, слабость левой икроножной мышцы, ахиллов рефлекс отсутствует, частичное онемение левой ступни и мизинца сохраняется. Невролог направила на консультацию к нейрохирургу. Нейрохирург операцию не рекомендовал, так как лечение помогает (боли нет). Через пару дней прием в федеральном центре нейрохирургии(г.Тюмень), может что еще посоветуют.
P.S. Грыжа диска L5-S1. МРТ в приложении. 3 года назад диагностировали грыжу
У меня вопрос по онемению. Как долго может держаться? Сейчас мне непонятно что делать, так как на операцию не отправляют(ведь лечение помогает = отсутствует боль). Заранее спасибо за совет.


----------



## La murr (7 Авг 2018)

@lexxxxxxxx, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## lexxxxxxxx (7 Авг 2018)




----------



## lexxxxxxxx (7 Авг 2018)




----------



## lexxxxxxxx (7 Авг 2018)




----------



## lexxxxxxxx (7 Авг 2018)




----------



## lexxxxxxxx (7 Авг 2018)




----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (8 Авг 2018)

Если консервативное лечение дает положительный результат, то нет необходимости в операции.
Сейчас Вы в связи с имеющемся онемением левой стопы принимаете препарат Ипидакрина под названием "Нейромидин" Это хорошо! Можете заменить Нейромидин на отечественный Аксамон, который стоит почти в два раза дешевле.
Толку от электрофореза не будет. А вот курс лечебного массажа пройти бы надо. И ЛФК.


----------



## lexxxxxxxx (8 Авг 2018)

Владимир, большое спасибо за оценку и рекомендацию!

Можете подсказать какого рода массаж нужен (ноги, поясницы?), чтобы проконтролировать выбранного мануального терапевта?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (8 Авг 2018)

Массаж выполняет массажист. Мануальный терапевт проводит сеанс мануальной терапии.


----------



## lexxxxxxxx (8 Авг 2018)

Спасибо, можете подсказать какого рода лечебный массаж лучше сделать и какой области?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Авг 2018)

Онемение до года, в 5% случаев навсегда? Но если нет слабости, то это не мешает жить, но чувствительным мешает - раздражает.
По лечению, доктор Воротынцев изложил ситуацию, как вариант добавить к лечению препараты для улучшения кровообращения - Трентал.
Все обсудите с лечащим врачом!


----------



## lexxxxxxxx (8 Авг 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо, как раз есть слабость левой икроножной мышцы (не могу встать на носок).


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Авг 2018)

Электростимуляция нерва и мышцы, лфк.
Контроль, чтобы слабость не нарастала. При нарастании - операция.


----------

